# Can you 'Pack' with mini donkeys?



## SunnyMeadeFarm

I know that standard size donkeys pack with great success since they are so rugged, but what about Miniatures? I love to hike and I recently acquired a miniature donkey (who has single handedly turned me to being a full fledged donkey lover, haha) but She's only about 1yr and I heard somewhere that they need to be a certain age to safely pack, what age would you think? 

I also have no idea about packing in general or about the supplies needed... any helpful links or information? I have never packed before... 

If we were to I would be on the ground her walking with me, is that usual? I know some people ride a horse/donkey and have packed animals 'pony-ing' behind. but is it okay to just walk and she carried some stuff for me? it would be just for fun on short day hikes at most.

any information on the subject is appreciated! 
(is there a better suited forum for this question?)


----------



## littrella

I know they make mini size panniers. With proper training, hiking with you mini shouldn't be a problem. Heck, I drive with mine. Most will advise you to wait till age 3 to start any work, but you can do quite a bit of training before then


----------



## stevenson

i would not put any weight on her yet, but you could probably take her hiking with you , at a wlk but not overdo it , you could start getting her used to something on her a blanket or surcingle/cinch


----------



## Dustbunny

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> it would be just for fun on short day hikes at most.


I don't see why not...in a couple of years. She is just a baby now. Any clue how tall she may be at maturity? I have a friend with a mini burro and he is certainly big enough for a small pack setup. Just make sure the pack weight is appropriate for the donkey's size. Sounds like a nice companion for a day hike. : ) 
Got any photos???? Is that her in your avatar?


----------



## Sharpie

Once she's matured a little and you've trained her, there is no reason she can't carry some (or all depending on her size) of your hiking gear for you. I would love to see that! For right now, I would focus on basic training and exposure like with any horse/mule/donkey. Making sure she's solid on leading, tying, being groomed, and start exposing her to new and potentially scary things, etc.


----------



## SlideStop

That would be great! I know my donkeys tend to be slow walkers though. They come.... But its at their pace. Also, if they have buddies they might be resistant to leaving. So id check how well the lead and if they are buddy sour. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl

I'd say if goats and dogs can be pack animals, there's no reason a mini donk can't! Just make sure she's fully grown first and is in good condition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsey and Holistic

I have a friend with a few fully grown mini donkey's and they are wonderful. I personally don't have any experience with them besides that, but those guys are quite speedy when they want to be. They also have some pretty strong bodies and if your girl is anything like them, you shouldn't have a problem. But like everyone else said, you should probably hold off on the weight until 3 years old. 

The whole thing just sounds like so much fun! Makes me want a donkey!  I hope it all works out. Its nice to hear of one that will have a little job, a lot of these guys just sit in a pasture. She's one lucky girl!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I am new to donkeys & they can wrap you around their ears pretty quickly! My girl can sure be loud when she wants to be, but she has the cutest little Huff that she does a lot. Her last owner did overfeed her, so I'm hoping the lumps & bumps on her body will go down some. She just wants to be close to us all the time-even leaving her feed to be near us.


----------



## TrailheadSupply

you can pack minis ....they make pack equipment for them


----------



## SammysMom

I don't have anything helpful to say, but AWWWW hiking with a mini donkey is the cutest thing I've ever heard :3


----------

